# What to do with scratches in carbon?



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I have some scratches in my frame, that are deeper then the clear coat. Do I need to do something with those scratches? Can I take some clear testers model paint, and a small brush and touch it up?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, clear model paint or nail polish. If you have a steady hand, you could use a super fine brush and paint the color first, then clear it. It's hard to get it super smooth and indistinguishable, though.


----------



## Rolf (Apr 14, 2012)

Is there a possibility to water immersion or something?


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I get caught in the rain from time to time, but the bike should never be immersed.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

It's fine. Clearcoat nailpolish will turn it back to black.


----------



## Aloscutoff (Aug 23, 2012)

Do scratches such as these compromise the strength of the carbon? I am wondering because in my steer tube the compression plug came loose and left some gashes on the inside. Is this something I should worry about?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

What frame is that?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Aloscutoff said:


> Do scratches such as these compromise the strength of the carbon? I am wondering because in my steer tube the compression plug came loose and left some gashes on the inside. Is this something I should worry about?


So on a frame, it's nothing. 

On a steertube... it depends how deep they went. Pics help.


----------



## Aloscutoff (Aug 23, 2012)

CleavesF said:


> So on a frame, it's nothing.
> 
> On a steertube... it depends how deep they went. Pics help.


What I am refering to is on the inside of the steer tube. It is like the compression plug dug into the carbon as it was tightened down then pulled out. The depth is probably .5mm to 1mm . Iam just thinking that since it's at the top of the tube where only the plug and stem are it isn't that big of a deal? I can't see it snapping off right there. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

Aloscutoff said:


> What I am refering to is on the inside of the steer tube. It is like the compression plug dug into the carbon as it was tightened down then pulled out. The depth is probably .5mm to 1mm . Iam just thinking that since it's at the top of the tube where only the plug and stem are it isn't that big of a deal? I can't see it snapping off right there. Correct me if I am wrong


Is it a true compression plug or a star-fangled nut? Because you should never use a star-fangled nut in a carbon steerer.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like to paint things that size with a toothpick rather than a brush. It's easier to control. When you paint the color (black) make sure that the part you paint is higher than the surrounding surface. It's got to stick up far enough so you can see it. When the paint dries wet sand it with some wet/dry sandpaper so the paint is almost level with the surface. I like to use 1000 grit. The paint will be "foggy" from sanding it. 

When you have that very close to level, rub it down the rest of the way with polishing compound. This is different from rubbing compound. Rubbing compound is much more abrasive. Take a couple of finger tips full of the polishing compound, put it in a jar & add water to it. Mix it up until it's about like a milkshake. Dip a rag in it and using 1 or 2 fingers rub the area in a straight line. If you use a circular wax on-wax off motion you'll see the damage much easier. 

When you have it about like you like it the paint will be noticeably dull. Apply glossy clear coat & you'll be done. If it was my bike I'd probably apply 2-3 coats of clear rubbing it out with a clay bar between coats until it felt glass smooth. You could also rubbing compound on the clear coat,but I'd only do that if I absolutely had to. When the final clear coat is on & dry & rubbed smooth with the clay bar & it still needs to be shinier get some Meguires #17 Clear Plastic Polish. This is a professional product & you're unlikely to find it in an auto parts store, but it's available from Meguires on line. It's inexpensive & comes in a plastic squeeze bottle. It's a brown, watery liquid & a little goes a long way. If the Meguires doesn't shine it my suggestion is to give up. That stuff is terrific.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I like to paint things that size with a toothpick rather than a brush. It's easier to control. When you paint the color (black) make sure that the part you paint is higher than the surrounding surface. It's got to stick up far enough so you can see it. When the paint dries wet sand it with some wet/dry sandpaper so the paint is almost level with the surface. I like to use 1000 grit. The paint will be "foggy" from sanding it.
> 
> When you have that very close to level, rub it down the rest of the way with polishing compound. This is different from rubbing compound. Rubbing compound is much more abrasive. Take a couple of finger tips full of the polishing compound, put it in a jar & add water to it. Mix it up until it's about like a milkshake. Dip a rag in it and using 1 or 2 fingers rub the area in a straight line. If you use a circular wax on-wax off motion you'll see the damage much easier.
> 
> When you have it about like you like it the paint will be noticeably dull. Apply glossy clear coat & you'll be done. If it was my bike I'd probably apply 2-3 coats of clear rubbing it out with a clay bar between coats until it felt glass smooth. You could also rubbing compound on the clear coat,but I'd only do that if I absolutely had to. When the final clear coat is on & dry & rubbed smooth with the clay bar & it still needs to be shinier get some Meguires #17 Clear Plastic Polish. This is a professional product & you're unlikely to find it in an auto parts store, but it's available from Meguires on line. It's inexpensive & comes in a plastic squeeze bottle. It's a brown, watery liquid & a little goes a long way. If the Meguires doesn't shine it my suggestion is to give up. That stuff is terrific.


....or you could just say f*** it and ride the bike. Not going to Make a difference either way. 

Water will not affect it, immersed or otherwise. Won't affect strength either or cause a weak spot. Simply a cosmetic blemish that is not worth fixing.

Add a second bottle cage and you won't even notice it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

ewitz said:


> ....or you could just say f*** it and ride the bike. Not going to Make a difference either way.
> 
> Water will not affect it, immersed or otherwise. Won't affect strength either or cause a weak spot. Simply a cosmetic blemish that is not worth fixing.
> 
> Add a second bottle cage and you won't even notice it.


True enough. He did ask how to fix it. I told him.


----------

